# pig heart a good sub for beef heart?



## nemo (Apr 1, 2003)

is pig heart a good sub for beef heart?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Any heart is good! All heart is high in protein. I use pork heart instead of beefheart because i cant find any.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

yep....its all good!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

I had the same problem...not being able to find beefheard. the butcher at the local grocery store thought i was crazy for wanting it. but i found prepackaged beefheart at most pet stores...so you can try there...


----------



## Aqua Guy (Mar 19, 2003)

Pig heart is ok but with any type you need to cut all the fatty off and get all the membrane off too....It could choke your fitches......
As for finding it,your butcher may think your crazy but he CAN order it for you and when it arrives make him do it all and grind it up for ya while hes at it!!!Grind it like burger,then put it in sammich baggies,press it flat,freeze.pull out a bag as needed and put in fridge and just tear chunks off to feed.Much easier to handle in this fashion....


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> I had the same problem...not being able to find beefheard. the butcher at the local grocery store thought i was crazy for wanting it. but i found prepackaged beefheart at most pet stores...so you can try there...


 im sure that is outrageously expensive from a pet store.

i would look around more before i made a habit out of getting it at a pet store


----------



## ion (Jun 20, 2003)

Yup, it is expensive at the pet store. Beef Heart is supposedly very cheap when you can find the right source. They are usually an unwanted part. Hence, they are sold at a very cheap price, which is good for us to feed to those greedy Ps.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Never tried pig heart.. just the sound of pork.







But when looking at them that the local butcher shop, they do tend to have and look more bloody then beeheart. I dunno, I still wouldnt try it.


----------

